# Cutting & Recrowning



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a New England Firearm SB-2 In 280 caliber that has a 26" Barrel that I want to take 4 Inches off of. My question is - about how much velocity would I lose and what kind of crown would you recommend, It will be used for deer hunting only and almost all shots will be 200 yards or less.     Thank You For your thoughts.


----------



## jglenn (Jan 8, 2016)

as an average you lose about 50 FPS per inch of barrel.. as to the style of crown I like the 11 degree crown on all my rifles but,  as long as it's recessed and cut perpendicular to the bore you should be fine.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jan 28, 2016)

That barrel will mount easily in most any lathe as it's already free of an action. Get someone to dial the bore in and cut a nice crown. In my opinion.... (!).. the degree of angle doesn't matter much. A recess or somewhat of an angle will help protect the very lip of the crown against any obstacle you accidently bump the muzzle against. 
With the benchrest guys the 11 degree is popular, but for most hunters and target shooters just getting a clean cut crown of any angle is fine. 
The final pass with a cutter on the lathe mounted barrel brings out the 'artist' in many machinists.....lol!


----------



## rayjay (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm betting there's little velocity loss. That's a heck of a long bbl for a non magnum cartridge. I use a recessed flat crown as it's easiest to set up and gives good results every time. I do put a tiny radius on my crowns so they are less susceptible to cleaning jag damage.


----------

